# Looking For Slim Rocker & Duplex Wall Plate - 2 Gang



## ThePie (Jan 14, 2020)

Hello,

I am looking for a 2 Gang Rocker & Duplex Wall Plate, but with a slim rocker switch. What I currently have is the first image, and I would like to have the second image (photoshoped that myself). I would need a plate that has a skinny rocker on the outter side as well as finding a skinny rocker switch itself.

Reason being is that I have a outlet attachment that goes over the duplex side of the outlet and covers a bit of the rocker switch making using the switch not possible. 



















Thank you.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

IBTL

Here, use this. Problem solved.









If you are a homeowner please post on our sistersite: diychatroom.com


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

In for 2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wirenuting said:


> In for 2


So how is your day going?

2 for me.


----------



## TheLivingBubba (Jul 23, 2015)

Bondo and spray paint.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So how is your day going?
> 
> 2 for me.


Not to bad, been kinda slow. 2


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

fftopic:

in for 2 also


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> fftopic:
> 
> in for 2 also


I hear its gonna be like -20 on thursday or friday. Are you ready for that? I'm not.

2 for me


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

The other day I photoshopped a 1000 amp service. :smile:
+2


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

You going to have to convince somebody to manufacture that switch too. 
In for 2


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I hear its gonna be like -20 on thursday or friday. Are you ready for that? I'm not.
> 
> 2 for me


I'm watching the grandkids on Fri ... I'll have to break out the cold gear.

Maybe we can try throwing hot water in the air :biggrin:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wirenuting said:


> Not to bad, been kinda slow. 2


I've been running around all day getting material and trying to sort out some jobs that we have on the go. It's boring :yawn:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Bird dog said:


> The other day I photoshopped a 1000 amp service. :smile:
> +2


Do you charge by the Amp ?


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

JoeSparky said:


> You going to have to convince somebody to manufacture that switch too.
> In for 2


Maybe Willie Wonka has a machine that can shrink it. :smile:
+2


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

JoeSparky said:


> You going to have to convince somebody to manufacture that switch too.
> In for 2


You're saying I can't just cut one in half and mail it to OP?:confused1::confused1:


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

emtnut said:


> Do you charge by the Amp ?


 Yes we do & it's on a sliding scale. :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> So how is your day going?
> 
> 4 for me.




Fixed it for you!


My first 2!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

emtnut said:


> Do you charge by the Amp ?



Always by the watts there is so many more of them!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Fixed it for you!
> 
> 
> My first 2!


Thank you, but my first reply here was from tapatalk and it doesn't count points. I'm on the laptop now though.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

These HO posts just keep getting better and better.....


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> I'm watching the grandkids on Fri ... I'll have to break out the cold gear.
> 
> Maybe we can try throwing hot water in the air :biggrin:


Just don't throw it over your head in case it doesn't freeze


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

MechanicalDVR said:


> These HO posts just keep getting better and better.....


If he posts over on DIYchatroom I already have the solution for him. I already gave them one idea, but I'll save the other for over there (hint-toggle)


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I've been running around all day getting material and trying to sort out some jobs that we have on the go. It's boring :yawn:


I’ve been testing exit signs. :sad:
So bad that I swept the shop floors and went and watched a coworker work changing a shive in an air handler. 

Luckily he destroyed some 1-1/4 sealtite feeding the motor. Gives me something to do tomorrow.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> These HO posts just keep getting better and better.....


Reminds me of this & engineer says I just design. You have to build it...


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Just don't throw it over your head in case it doesn't freeze


Good point ... I'll wire it up for remote launch, with one of those slim line rockers :biggrin:

Anyone know where I can get a switch plate for that ??


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wirenuting said:


> I’ve been testing exit signs. :sad:
> So bad that I swept the shop floors and went and watched a coworker work changing a shive in an air handler.
> 
> Luckily he destroyed some 1-1/4 sealtite feeding the motor. Gives me something to do tomorrow.


Man that's brutal. I'm going up a crane tower tomorrow. Gotta move a P2P antenna I installed a month ago. It's supposed to be snowing and sleet tomorrow lain::no:


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Wirenuting said:


> I’ve been testing exit signs. :sad:


Hope it's not too cold there ... all that walking in and out can give you a cold:sad:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Man that's brutal. I'm going up a crane tower tomorrow. Gotta move a P2P antenna I installed a month ago. It's supposed to be snowing and sleet tomorrow lain::no:


I would be glad to join you. 
Can I toss a water balloon?


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

emtnut said:


> Hope it's not too cold there ... all that walking in and out can give you a cold:sad:


It’s about +40 here today. Canada forgot to send winter down to the Chicago land area.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Wirenuting said:


> I would be glad to join you.
> Can I toss a water balloon?


I'm sure I'd be permitted to bring you. I don't think they'd like me throwing a water balloon off the crane though (as funny as that would be).


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> Good point ... I'll wire it up for remote launch, with one of those slim line rockers :biggrin:
> 
> Anyone know where I can get a switch plate for that ??


:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh: Speaking of cover plates, I have to take a photo of this decora cover plate I bought. BRB AFK


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Alright I'm back.

Look at the size of this goof plate!









The thing is 7.5". This is compared to a normal sized nylon decora cover plate from Leviton.

I bought it from Here

Oh, also, it turns out it's made by Mulberry.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Alright I'm back.
> 
> Look at the size of this goof plate. The thing is 7.5". This is compared to a normal sized nylon decora cover plate from Leviton.
> 
> ...


How are plates sized?
Standard
Jumbo (same as oversized)
Double Oversized
Triple Oversized (like the in in your pic?)


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> How are plates sized?
> Standard
> Jumbo (same as oversized)
> Double Oversized
> Triple Oversized (like the in in your pic?)


Remember that legrand cover plates are slightly larger than the standard leviton plates. So it would be:
Standard
Bigger standard
Jumbo/oversized
Double oversized
Triple (I think its quadruple) oversized as I have here.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Thank you, but my first reply here was from tapatalk and it doesn't count points. I'm on the laptop now though.


You're welcome bro!


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I'm sure I'd be permitted to bring you. I don't think they'd like me throwing a water balloon off the crane though (as funny as that would be).


So as I sat there reading this earlier my boss pulls up next to me. 
He asked what I was doing, so being the honest guy I am, I told him I was online telling lies to ugly Russian brides. 
He told me if I would keep a messy truck I should clean it. But since he heard I swept the shop and knows my truck is always clean inside he told me to take off early. 
Win-Win for me. :vs_cool:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> I hear its gonna be like -20 on thursday or friday. Are you ready for that? I'm not.
> 
> 2 for me


Pffft.

-30 here right now and dropping.

I’m bringing in an apprentice to help finish a job. First thing he asked was if it was outside. Smart kid  .


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

99cents said:


> Pffft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I know it's cold out west where you are.

Here in ottawa we are used to having summer in winter, as our past month has shown lol

I really wish I had somewhere at the apartment to plug in my block heater... and a working remote starter on the car lol

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Yeah, I know it's cold out west where you are.
> 
> Here in ottawa we are used to having summer in winter, as our past month has shown lol
> 
> ...


It’s Garbage Mitt weather  .


----------



## ThePie (Jan 14, 2020)

Damn... this is the worst thread hijacking I've ever seen... :surprise:
/Out


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

ThePie said:


> Damn... this is the worst thread joke I've ever seen... :surprise:
> /Out


I just wonder which member you are :biggrin:


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

emtnut said:


> I just wonder which member you are :biggrin:


Cletus? Chicken Steve? Peter D?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

emtnut said:


> I just wonder which member you are





JoeSparky said:


> Cletus? Chicken Steve? Peter D?


I'm voting for CS.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

ThePie said:


> Damn... this is the worst thread hijacking I've ever seen... :surprise:
> /Out


Oh come on, you’ve seen worse.


----------



## B-Nabs (Jun 4, 2014)

ThePie said:


> Damn... this is the worst thread hijacking I've ever seen... :surprise:
> 
> /Out


That's funny because it might be the dumbest question I've ever seen asked. 

Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

B-Nabs said:


> That's funny because it might be the dumbest question I've ever seen asked.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975W using Tapatalk


Well I'm gonna try to make him a switch that small by cutting one down. It'll be about 1200$ after I'm done for the switch. I hope it's worth it 

I really am going to cut one in half. More for fun than anything.

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well I'm gonna try to make him a switch that small by cutting one down. It'll be about 1200$ after I'm done for the switch. I hope it's worth it
> 
> I really am going to cut one in half. More for fun than anything.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


That's price gouging. I'd do it for $1195!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

Bird dog said:


> That's price gouging. I'd do it for $1195!


Well you know, once I finish the custom switch, I have to get it re-certified. Shipping and handling is excluded. 

Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

tree fiddy , tail light warranty included


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Kevin_Essiambre said:


> Well I'm gonna try to make him a switch that small by cutting one down. It'll be about 1200$ after I'm done for the switch. I hope it's worth it
> 
> I really am going to cut one in half. More for fun than anything.
> 
> Sent from my new phone. Autocorrect may have changed stuff.


Saw a bricky do that once while standing in a tub of water with a wet saw cutting a doorway larger. 
He stopped me as I walked by and asked if it would hurt since he didn’t have me turn the power off. 
I told him it wouldn’t hurt for long. 

It was a clean cut thru the switch and wires. I was impressed and saved it for years.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

ThePie said:


> Damn... this is the worst thread hijacking I've ever seen... :surprise:
> /Out



You haven't seen anything yet, stick around a while.



This is nothing!


----------



## CHICKEN** (Mar 13, 2012)

Boys, boys, boys. i have like a 100 of those switches. Never needed to put 4 switches in a 3gang box before? lol 

and its chicken sean


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Made it in just in the nick of time


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I am very displeased at what's happening here. I am going to have to Moderate you all.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

CHICKEN** said:


> Boys, boys, boys. i have like a 100 of those switches. Never needed to put 4 switches in a 3gang box before? lol
> 
> and its chicken sean


Hi Frunk Slammer.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

MTW said:


> Hi Frunk Slammer.


Quite clearly.


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

HackWork said:


> I am very displeased at what's happening here. I am going to have to Moderate you all.


That range receptacle still whoopin you? :wink:


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Bird dog said:


> That range receptacle still whoopin you? :wink:


I'm not doing that until next week.


----------



## NoBot (Oct 12, 2019)

ThePie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a 2 Gang Rocker & Duplex Wall Plate, but with a slim rocker switch. What I currently have is the first image, and I would like to have the second image (photoshoped that myself). I would need a plate that has a skinny rocker on the outter side as well as finding a skinny rocker switch itself.
> 
> ...


Spoof / Troll
Obvious poor photoshop work.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

ThePie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am looking for a 2 Gang Rocker & Duplex Wall Plate, but with a slim rocker switch. What I currently have is the first image, and I would like to have the second image (photoshoped that myself). I would need a plate that has a skinny rocker on the outter side as well as finding a skinny rocker switch itself.
> 
> ...


Just keep searching I have seen them in different colors and configurations.
I think Home Depot carries them.


----------



## Easy (Oct 18, 2017)

NoBot said:


> Spoof / Troll
> Obvious poor photoshop work.


I agree just look at the hard lines everywhere. My rework was a quicki and you can see lines as well where pasting layers. Clone tool and Lasso tool works well to hide that but takes a couple of minutes to really do a good job. Our eyes look at chaotic art and our minds assemble what we see as normal. I was fooled at first just because of "lazy eye". I just move so fast I overlook stuff some times.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Easy said:


> Just keep searching I have seen them in different colors and configurations.
> I think Home Depot carries them.



Straighten up them plate screws. Are you drunk?


----------

